# DW & GD wiring



## shan2themax (May 15, 2008)

another question while I have computer access.... I wired my dw to a gfci  and from there ran wire to a switch for the GD and then the GD to the switch... no power though.... this is what i am thinking.... 
I understood that line out was to protect circuits downstream.... but I was readin more on here... and it talks more about other receptecles.... so... should I have had the power into the load  and the switch out from line?  I believe I have it the opposite way... (this is something I am checking along with the light in my other post, sometime over the next few days)  I belive that line from the wall is in the line position and that I have the line to the switch in the load position with the dishwasher plugged into the gfci and the dishwasher wired to the switch......


----------



## Square Eye (May 15, 2008)

Line = In from breaker
Load = Out to other devices


----------



## shan2themax (May 15, 2008)

I actually had it wired correctly... I moved the dw out from under the counter a little bit so that I could see the gfci and saw that it was just tripped..... so... they are both working well... (and now I have a little bit of an ego that I did it right the first time... heheheh)
see... you guys have taught me well


----------



## glennjanie (May 15, 2008)

Way to go Shan!!!!
One little caution though, electric motors such as in your dishwasher will sometimes trip a GFCI every time they kick on.
We are proud of you.
Glenn


----------



## shan2themax (May 15, 2008)

glenn... I did read that... and i would like to maybe put the receptacle where I can see it better without moving things... but I just do not want to at this point) only because I am burnt out


----------



## Parrothead (May 16, 2008)

Just a silly question- why do you have the dishwasher GFCI protected??? You don't need to do that. It will probably lead to a lot of nuisance tripping. The only receptacles in a kitchen that are required by code to be GFCI protected are the ones serving the countertops.


----------



## shan2themax (May 16, 2008)

Parrothead said:


> Just a silly question- why do you have the dishwasher GFCI protected??? You don't need to do that. It will probably lead to a lot of nuisance tripping. The only receptacles in a kitchen that are required by code to be GFCI protected are the ones serving the countertops.



Because it is near where water comes in for the dw and makes me feel more secure.........  (and pretty much where I live not much code exists.....)


----------



## JoeD (May 18, 2008)

Put in a GFCI breaker instead or find another receptcle closer to the breaker and easier to check and reset. Who wants to be pulling out the dishwasher to check a GFCI.


----------

